# Finaly! FasTrack for S!



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Check this out:

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...CatalogID=&CollectionID=&searchWithin=Current

I wonder how many pieces of 20" radius curves are needed for a loop? I guess a total of 6 since that what;s required with the old postwar tube track.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

From the curve in the picture, it looks like it might take eight. 

S track looks neat... like really big HO. 

Greg


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm no professional when it comes to new style track as I've always used standard AF track. But the photo looks like one 20" R curved section circumnavigates a 30 degree turn. Therefore it would take 12 sections to complete a full circle. That is what the old AF track was as well. So it would make common sense if they designed it that way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They sure don't say much on any site for this new track, but I think the 30 degree number sounds right from the pictures.


----------

